# New short story published



## jsheffield (May 22, 2019)

An exciting, new, and local literary magazine (now online, soon to be in print as well), The Monadnock Underground, picked up one of the stories from my MFA thesis and upcoming collection, No Man is an Island... Except Me.




The story, "Omnitemporality in a Strip Mall", is the tale of a noir-ish P.I. whose investigation takes a turn for the weird on the outskirts of Keene, NH.

Support local artists and art sources where and when you can... for today you can do that by clicking on the link below.

https://medium.com/monadnock-underground/omnitemporality-in-a-strip-mall-ff7105483eb7

Jamie


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 22, 2019)

Hhhmmmm

“Omnitemporality” , coupled with “nour-ish”, gives me pause...

I can with certainty say that i have never used either... !


----------



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2019)

I liked it Jamie and would like to read more stories about the detective.


----------

